#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  IIT Mandi Admission, Fees, Cutoff, Placement, Campus

## ajaytopgun

Indian Institute of Technology Mandi M.Sc. Admission has been commenced for the academic session starting from Aug 2016 and the desirous candidates can apply for the same. The process of Indian Institute of Technology Mandi M.Sc Admission 2016 shall take place in accordance with the schedule provided below.

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT

*2009*

HOW TO REACH

**Airport*     Nearest Airport : Kullu Airport, Bhuntar
     Distance from Airport : 75km

*Railway Station*      Nearest Railway Station : Kiratpur Railway Station
     Distance from Railway Station : 124km


*CAMPUS FACILITIES

*

CanteenGirls HostelBoys HostelLibarySportsWi-FiPark
*
COURSES OFFERED B.TECH

*

Civil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering

*Fees*

*Students* *Students*
 *   Fees* 

 Boy’s first year
     Rs 16470

 Girl’s first year
     Rs 17350

 Boy’s second year
     Rs 17240

 Girl’s second year
     Rs 18450




*http://www.iitmandi.ac.in/academics/fee.html

Placement details for 2015

*Highest package offered: Rs 27 lakh per annum*

Placement details for 2014

*Highest package offered: Rs 24 lakh per annum*

Top recruiters
*
    Amazon
    Cisco
    Continental
    DRDO
    Eclerix
    Edifecs
    Finisar
    Google
    IBM
    L&T
    Microsoft
    TCS*

Cutt-Off

**nstitute*
*Branch*
*Seats POP*
*Seats POBC*
*Seats PSC*
*Seats PST*
*Total Seats*
*OPPDO*
*OPPDC*
*OBCPDO*
*OBCPDC*
*SCPDO*
*SCPDC*
*STPDO*
*STPDC*

IIT Mandi
Civil Engineering
1
0
0
0
25
69P
69P
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Mandi
Computer Science and Engineering
0
1
0
0
40
0
0
15P
15P
0
0
0
0

IIT Mandi
Electrical Engineering
0
0
1
0
40
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0

IIT Mandi
Mechanical Engineering
0
0
0
1
40
0
0
0
0
0
0
0
0








  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit IIT Mandi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Mandi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Orrisa School of Mining Engineering Keonjhar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus placement IIT Mandi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

